# Custom Jeep Soundbar



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been searching around the forums for a few weeks now, but this is my first post. Has anyone ever attempted to make a custom Jeep soundbar? I have a '97 Wrangler and two 6.5" speakers. I've never worked with fiberglass before, but I am planning on making this my first attempt. Does anyone have any suggestions or any big pitfalls to avoid? Thanks in advance!


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd suggest making a frame out of MDF and putting all the fiberglass on outside of the jeep. Upside down fiberglassing is not such a good idea.

There are literally thousands of things to read about fiberglassing. Read a bunch, and develop the process for yourself as you try it out.

As for the soundbar - I personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah you wont find anyone on here doing rear sound bars..
check www.fiberglassforums.com
you will get tons of info


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

Why wouldn't you do it? Have you had some bad experience with them or possibly have a better plan? I only came up with the soundbar because space is pretty limited in a Jeep...


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Most people here are aiming for SQ setups. Speakers above and behind you is very detrimental to SQ. 

I'd do dash pods or door pods or something to keep the speakers in front of me.

What kind of speakers are you using?


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

I do understand that I'm not going to get great quality out of a Jeep, but I'm trying to improve it as much as I can. I just put small Alpine 4x6's in the dash. I found out after buying them that I could have fit 5.25's in the same space... 
I got a pair of Alpine Type-R 6.5's for the soundbar. Right now there is a pair of crappy speakers in enclosures (Not sure on what is in those enclosures) bolted to the tops of the wheel wells. They sound terrible, looks worse, and make the back seat feel very cramped if people are back there.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

well, to improve the sound quality. you could ditch the rears. get an amp to power some components up front. I'd really have to see what the interior looked like in order to recommend any mounting locations. 

The type-R's are they coaxials or components?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would make a mount for a 5.25" Comp Set in the front 4x6 location
I & some of the members of this forum dont realy do rear speakers,
more of a pure SQ Site with tons of info,
Iv done Alpine Type X SPX-13ref speakers in the OE locations on a 01 jeep
used (2) Arc Audio KS125.2 mini amps one on the front speakers
one on the (2) 8'' down firing subs behind the rear seat
this system sounded great

This is retail price, DIY for less get it at an autho dealer though..
Eclipse CD3200 (Cd Player) $279
Alpine SPX-13ref (Front Speakers) $349
(2) JL Audio 8w3 (Subs Sealed) $359.90
(2) Arc Audio KS 125.2 Mini (Amps) $660
Install w/custom box/amp rack & speaker mount $625
Total at Owr shop $2404.14


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

I got the coaxials. I also had the same thought on the nice component set. There really isn't much room on the dash, and the doors aren't an option, as they are off half the time. I thought about making some pods to go down on the floor, but I figured that would give worse sound than the overhead bar.


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I guess I never realized that rear speakers sounded so much worse than front speakers.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Its not that they sound worse. It just pulls the soundstage backwards, among other things.

Think of it this way. Do you go to a concert and face the back? Do you see any speakers in the back?


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, that does make sense. I really do appreciate all the input. Hopefully I can start construction next week.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Still going with the soundbar?


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think so. A high end component set in the dash would be nice. No doubt there. However, I already have the speakers and budget is a concern. I was able to find premade soundbars on various Web sites for around $170. Seems like they have crappy speakers though. I'm hoping I can build mine for around that price, or not too much over.


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was really hoping to find someone who had done this before. I'm trying to figure out ways to mold it to a good fit and find a good method to secure it. I checked out fiberglassforums. They do have a lot of good useful info. Unfortunately, though I can apply much of it to my project, I couldn't find one that was exactly what I was doing.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Dude checkout www.fiberglassforums.com
thatswhat we do over on that site is fab stuff from an idea..


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks. I posted my question up on FiberglassForums.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

can you post a picture of what the sound bar needs to attach to and post it here?


----------



## Zog4182 (Sep 30, 2008)

I know the pictures aren't the best, but I want to soundbar to attach to the bars on the left and right, right behind the middle bar with the half-assed dome light on it.


----------



## ERB82 (May 27, 2008)

I've seen premade soundbars that sell with no speakers installed. Actually a guy I work with just ordered one for his Jeep.


----------



## Nystagmus (Dec 15, 2016)

I found jeepsoundbar.com, looks nice but im curious about the sound


----------



## Flip (Mar 6, 2020)

PVC pipe with 3 way junctions and screw in caps. 6” pipe with 6” component woofers and 1” tweeters. They’re angled slightly forward, and sound absolutely ridiculous. Cheap and easy build. It would be easy to add lights if you want them.


----------

